

The Argument for Worker-Owned Tech Collectives - thistle
http://www.fastcolabs.com/3021964/the-argument-for-worker-owned-tech-collectives

======
walshemj
Nice idea but your not really selling why a worker coop is a better way of
structuring a company - you also neglect the issue of how you access capital
and remain a coop.

